# BUILDING A LS2 Rx7? Need help.



## LS2ONLY (Jul 31, 2012)

So, I just wrecked my 06 gto.. Had 468 to the wheel.. I'm looking to buy a new LS2 Do you know anyone that can build a 480 at least, nice clean LS2 engine 6.0 or if possible higher liter.. Cam set up (nice lobe), Milled/ported *heads set up (rocker arms etc.), stroked/crank work, ported fast manifold, ported 90mm throttle, timing, under drive pulley, etc.... I have the money just about. Wanna swap it into an rx7... Let me know please... Want a 10 second rx7 ls2 swap. T56 trans 6 speed.*If you guys have anyone that can just build the whole motor at once please let me know. I'd appreciate it. And I'd any advice on my build as far as the all motor and the swap would help too. I'm from Elkridge Maryland btw, so hopefully someone within 3 hours or less. Thanks guys. :] I really just don't have the time to build the motor myself all over again. :/


----------



## LS2ONLY (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, and any advice as far as specs for anything I'll take as well. Like pushrods, lifters, cam, heads, bolt-ons, exhaust, headers, etc.. What you think is best and who can build this full LS2 swap for me or at least finish the motor nicely and I'll drop it in myself.. Thanks again!


----------

